# Post your mix breed!



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I feel like sometimes the mix breeds sometimes are left out so I thought I would start a thread on them. What is your mix breed? Size? Show any characteristics of the breeds in them? 

Mae is 30lbs and has at-least 6-10 breeds in here,lol. Her mom was a beagle/shi-tzu/maltese mix. dad was a ?. He is a guessed lab/pit bull/ terrier/ some kind of collie mix. She shows the beagle in her but has the hair of a shi-tzu/maltese.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Fun idea! Molly is a 13 lb Terrier, we think, mix. The rescue group who had her, the rest of the litter & their mom said they thought the mother is a Sheltie/Dachshund mix. Father is unknown although we suspect based on her appearance & characteristics that he had some kind of small terrier, JRT or Rat perhaps, and Italian greyhound. She's got a high prey drive & insists on sticking her nose into every mole hole she encounters & she's one of the fastest dogs I've ever seen. No one at the dog park could ever catch her. She's also very smart, biddable and sweet. I get asked a lot if she has any Basenji in her because of her tail, which curls over her back, but she's too small & doesn't have any of the other characteristics & I've had Basenji owners tell me, "no way," lol, so I don't think so. Here are a few shots of my girl. I'd love to hear thoughts on what she could be a mix of...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit is probably border collie and pointer.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Julie, I definitely see Italian greyhound and terrier in her. And her ears definitely look sheltie-ish. It's fun that you have at least a general idea of what mom was like.

Sydney is an unknown mix. She weighs around 20 pounds. She was listed at the rescue as beagle/aussie, but that doesn't seem correct. We're thinking she's got a fair amount of terrier (probably RT or JR) and beagle in her. People suggest ACD a lot, but that seems unlikely to me based on her temperament. You never can tell, though! Anyone's welcome to guess on her breeds as well.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Mutties out weigh the breeds here. 

Smalls:










Magpie:










Shammy yammy: 










Honorable foster mention, Elsa:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie's my mutt-puppy. Breed mix? *Snort* No idea.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Diesel is about 60 something pounds and he can't be called fat.

I've always thought him to be a Border Collie X APBT or some other bully breed. I get a lot of guesses at Lab or Golden in there.
I had a fleeting thought that he could possibly be some sort of a Bernese Mountain Dog mix. He is soooo much like one in the way he moves, his temperament, his love for cold weather. But I live in a very small town and surely the most exotic breed I've ever seen is a toss up between a Great Dane and a Greyhound. 
So who knows.


And I have one more for you guys.










This is Sui my dad's -read 'my'- dog. He's about 13 now I suppose annnnddd quite possibly the sweetest dog I have ever known.
I've always thought him to be a mix of Mountain Cur and pit, with some ACD thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay, so, here is my dog, Perkins. He weighs 40-something pounds, close to 50. I have no clue what breeds he is. I have been asked things like lab, chihuahua, German shepard, retriever, terrier, so on. Anyway, he displays things of prey dogs, hound dog, and just regular ol' dog lol.


----------



## jec1521 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure what breed my two pups are. Maybe somebody could take a stab at it? They were found on the side of the road together in South Carolina and found their way up here. Melo is 25 lbs and 4 months old, and Lily is 11 ls and 3 months old.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My most recent three...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

We already know Blu Boy (and Leeo) are Schnauzer/Poodle always around 20 pounds and 6 years old next month. Abbylynn is 65 pounds and a Doberman/Rottweiler mix of almost a year and a half.

Eddee on the other hand ........ Schnauzer/maybe Cairn, Maltese? mix .... My 16 year old Niece says he has to have some Maltese in there because he is always kissing you to death like the 4 Maltese she personally knows ... she says he acts just like one! Lol! ........

Eddee is approximately one year old and weighs 11.6 pounds. When he is wet he looks like a very thin Italian Greyhound/Terrier mix. 

Also ... he has ears that are tiny and fold in half but not in the conventional way ... and stick out the side of his head like airplane wings or like a burrito. Lol! I wonder what breed that comes from! I think they were meant to stand and didn't.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Maddie (in my signature) is a terrier mix of some sort - latest guesses are westie/poodle or westie/bichon. Others have guessed schnauzer in there somewhere. She definitely has a terrier personality! She's around 12 pounds.


----------



## Dright21 (Jun 7, 2012)

You will see a pic of my Mutt aka Designer dog in my signature her name is Mistletoe because she was a Christmas present and my Fiancee and I met under the Mistletoe at one of our friends Christmas Parties 2 yrs ago so our dog is what holds the pieces to the puzzle together forever. Anyways she is a Pekingese and a Beagle so I was told by the breeder we got her from. She was the runt of the litter, her parents were on sight but for some reason I had a tough time believe the Peke she had was all peke it didnt have much hair and normally they have those weird breathing problems but this one for some reason seemed normal. The Beagle seemed very beagle only overweight and after 3 months I figured she would have lost her baby weight. I always get asked is she a Puggle or does she have Pug in her but Im just happy with her being in our family. She is 15 Pounds but again she was the runt of the litter.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww - such beautiful dogs, everyone! Here's Hobbes. He was listed at rescue as a Border Collie/Lab mix. Hahahahaha! Seriously, I have never laughed harder as when I read that. I think they just listed him that way to avoid stating the obvious - Lab/Pit mix. LOL. Honestly, I have no idea what breeds are in him but his coat looks all lab and his face looks very Pit-like. The huge ears that stand up all the time like that? I don't know, maybe GSD? Who knows... Anyway he's a handsome one.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gem, Austrailian Cattle Dog X German Shepherd, 9.5 months old and 41lbs at the moment



















Gypsy, Australian cattle dog X ?? Gems sister, but I think she may have a different daddy as she appears to be sable merle and has non of the GSD features that Gem shows. she is 33lbs and 9.5 months old



















Rusty is a JRT X Pom, 9 tears old, 15" tall and 15lbs



















also in my house, but not mine are Perky and Ripley, Perky is a 12- 13 year old who knows what mix(the black and white one) and Ripley is a 11 year old Schipperke X Boston Terrier


----------



## mas0475 (Apr 14, 2012)

This is Troy, a rescue from my local dog shelter. He's a medium-sized 30+lbs ball of energy. According to the shelter he was about 2 years when I adopted him but his vet said he was about 6 months to a year. Also, because of his behavior and how young he looked, most people said that he was still a puppy and agreed with the vet. If they were right, then he would be about 2 to 2.5 years now. 

Not a clue what his mix is but I saw a listing in CL for a dog that looked so much like him that I thought for a moment that he escaped and someone took him (he did not). The listing said it was a Pit and Boxer mix. Most people say he seem to have some Pit in him (because of his face structure and white chest) and maybe Dachshund (because of his length and how his paws turn in a little). When asked I always say "He's mama's mutt' with a happy smile. As for his traits - he's got lots of energy, loves to swim and chases after lizards and squirrels and is very stubborn when it comes to training. Everyone makes a comment about his coat and eye color - I may be biased, but they are both beautiful and can only agree


----------



## Jenness (May 7, 2012)

Here is Bella. Eight months old around 50lbs. We have no clue what breed she is because she was a stray pup.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke is half golden retriever and half lab, we got him from and "opps" litter. From what I know about both breeds, his personality his almost all Golden and his build seems to be more Golden (longer, leaner) but his coat is more lab type. Luke is 2 years old now and about 70 lbs.

Puppy Luke, about 4 months.









And 2 year old Luke.









Zoey is 10 months old, barely 40 lbs and we adopted her in February from the local humane society. She was a transport from Mississippi and labeled a Plott Hound mix. She had one litter mate who looks just like her but slightly bigger (male). I can see the hound in her at times, but have trouble pinpointing what else may be there. Vet said hound/retriever. She does love the water and will retrieve from the water all day long. Any guess on her mix are welcome!

Adoption picture at about 5 months









Between 7-8 months or so.


















Both dogs laying in the sun.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Julie, I definitely see Italian greyhound and terrier in her. And her ears definitely look sheltie-ish. It's fun that you have at least a general idea of what mom was like.
> 
> Sydney is an unknown mix. She weighs around 20 pounds. She was listed at the rescue as beagle/aussie, but that doesn't seem correct. We're thinking she's got a fair amount of terrier (probably RT or JR) and beagle in her. People suggest ACD a lot, but that seems unlikely to me based on her temperament. You never can tell, though! Anyone's welcome to guess on her breeds as well.


I definitely see Terrier in Sydney. Our girls have similar tails and eyes. I'd LOVE to know where the tail comes from, LOL. Molly used to have a lot more black along the top of hers but it seems to be going away.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is Lloyd, he is 5 years old. No idea on breed mix, everyone has a different guess lol. He is usually around 65 pounds, in shape.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Okay, so, here is my dog, Perkins. He weighs 40-something pounds, close to 50. I have no clue what breeds he is. I have been asked things like lab, chihuahua. . .


a 50 pound Chihuahua, lord help us all! xD


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Jasper is a dachshund/chihuahua mix who was transported from Georgia to our local shelter.He turns six in August


----------



## Moni (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my 7 year old Basset Hound/Rottweiler Mix, his name is Benly and is our oldest of 4.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

These are my mutts, Border Collie X Labrador Retrievers, Juneau and Sasha.









Juneau is more Border Collie in build, fur type, and ear set, but all Lab in fetching obsession and coloration.









Juneau loves to hike, but is generally not so great off-leash.









Juneau has a killer prey-drive.










Sasha is more Lab in build, earset, and eating ability, but has a BC-type coloration. She loves food and is a former fatass.









Sasha is the Derp Dog.









She loves people too.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the Buc Buc.... He will be 12 in the fall.


----------



## Mommy_to_HaileyMay (Jun 14, 2012)

Hailey is a lab/border collie?/ some kind of hound mix. She's only 31 lbs, thin (not stocky), and loves sniffing everything remotely possible on her walks. She has a huge prey drive and is constantly alert around squirrels, bunnies, rabbits, etc. We're not 100% sure what she is but we love her regardless.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

JulieK1967 said:


> I definitely see Terrier in Sydney. Our girls have similar tails and eyes. I'd LOVE to know where the tail comes from, LOL. Molly used to have a lot more black along the top of hers but it seems to be going away.


Yeah, that tail has always kind of stumped me. I know beagles tend to hold them up in the air, but where's all this fluffyness coming from?? ;p Looks like Molly's has (or had) even more of a curl to it. I can see how someone would guess basenji based on that last picture, though.

So many cute dogs in this thread!


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

Misha here is a Golden Shepherd! She's still growing, but right now is just under 10 pounds. 

She definitely LOVES water--as any golden retriever would--and doesn't bark very often. She also bites gently, which is also known in the golden breed.
Not very german shepherd-like, aside from her looks.  
She also has the webbed feet! I love playing with them. <3


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

There are some interesting mixes! I have heard a bassador but never a basset/rottie mix.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

want a weird basset mix? lol, my co-worker has a Basset X St Bernard  hard to picture? we refere to him as a Basset on Steriods, because he looks like a purebred Basset..aside from one thing....he is the size of a St Bernard(well and his ears are kind of a cross between the 2 breeds, they are long and droopy like a Basset, but broader like a Saint)


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Ginger is our 15 yr old Poodle/Chi mix


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> a 50 pound Chihuahua, lord help us all! xD


Lol! I always wonder where people get these guesses from. I was totally amazed when someone asked me if he was a German Shepard. I was like


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Jada is a year old Chorkie (Chihuahua-Yorkie)










Bailey will be 1 in September and is an unknown mutt..possibly Chinese Crested


----------



## Fearghas (Jul 4, 2012)

Fearghas is a 5 month old 51lb lab/great pyrenees mix. He loves swimming and anyone who will pay him the least bit of attention.








Hope that pic works, I've never posted one here before


----------



## mas0475 (Apr 14, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> want a weird basset mix? lol, my co-worker has a Basset X St Bernard  hard to picture? we refere to him as a Basset on Steriods, because he looks like a purebred Basset..aside from one thing....he is the size of a St Bernard(well and his ears are kind of a cross between the 2 breeds, they are long and droopy like a Basset, but broader like a Saint)


I would love to see a picture of him...


----------



## JennyBird (Jul 5, 2012)

My Jenny is a lab/pit-bull mix with another possible mix in there, the adoption place wasn't sure. She will be 3 in October, so she's very much a puppy. Sweetest girl ever, she lives with my two cats and they get along great!!!


This one is my boyfriend and Jenny hiking at Horsetooth Falls in Fort Collins, CO


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I got Misty 7 years ago from the local animal shelter. Originally I thought she was a border collie mix, but something about her personality was not fitting the breed. So I went and did a DNA test. After the results came back, I could see all three breeds that were named. She is a samoyed, lab, and old english sheepdog. Oddly enough about three days after the DNA test came back someone approached us and said "Is that a black samoyed?" I laughed, because I never considered that breed She has the undercoat of an old english sheep dog, the gentleness of the lab...anything can come into my home and she takes it under her wing. Not to mention she has caught birds and baby rabbits and brought them to me alive. She loves water, she loves snow..just a really good dog. Her body structure and tail are the samoyed. It really is a good mix of dogs in her.


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

grab said:


> Ginger is our 15 yr old Poodle/Chi mix


so pretty!


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

My boy Vader...

















He was a rescue (just a few days away from being PTS). No clue about either parent. Looks like there's definitely some kind of pit in there. But aside from that, everyone seems to have a different opinion. I've been wanting to get a DNA test done, despite the mixed reviews. Just to see what it comes up with.

(Sorry for the huge pics)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

luvmyfurballs said:


> I got Misty 7 years ago from the local animal shelter. Originally I thought she was a border collie mix, but something about her personality was not fitting the breed. So I went and did a DNA test. After the results came back, I could see all three breeds that were named. She is a samoyed, lab, and old english sheepdog. Oddly enough about three days after the DNA test came back someone approached us and said "Is that a black samoyed?" I laughed, because I never considered that breed She has the undercoat of an old english sheep dog, the gentleness of the lab...anything can come into my home and she takes it under her wing. Not to mention she has caught birds and baby rabbits and brought them to me alive. She loves water, she loves snow..just a really good dog. Her body structure and tail are the samoyed. It really is a good mix of dogs in her.


Honestly, by those pictures, I would've guessed Border Collie X Akita.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Titan84 said:


> My boy Vader...


This dog is drop dead gorgeous. Those eyes are amazing.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

She is often mistaken for a Sheltie, but she's 45 pounds. So definitely not.

She's a GSD and Husky mix. Sometimes possessive over her toys, otherwise very playful and polite.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Abbie is a 3 year old, 40lb mix from Arkansas. I usually get either pointer mix or bluetick coonhound mix when people are guessing her breeds...


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

Stoli - Vet said Catahula mix. I have gotten Moutnain Cur too. He is definantly a Cur mix of something. He is 5 now but in this pic he was a little over a year.








Bella - There is a thread on her. I am not sure. I see Beagle in her head and temperment but not sure where the crystal blue eyes come from. She was about a year and a half here. She is almost 6 now.








Same- The rescue says BC / hound mix. Most people don't see BC , but spend some time with him and you can see it in his personality. If you hold his ears down he looks like a thin hound.








All three together over the weekend. My Camera phone is useless but it's rare all three stay sill long enough for a picture.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn .... since I did not post when I posted Eddee ........ She is a Doberman/Rottweiler mix ... 17 months old ...










Blu Boy (Leeo's Brother and Littermate) Schnauzer/Poodle mix - 6 years old ......

















Blu Boy is cool! Depending on how I cut his hair he can look like a Poodle or a Schnauzer or a mix of both!  I love grooming him! Yes that is the same dog in the same week! Lol!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

meggels said:


> Abbie is a 3 year old, 40lb mix from Arkansas. I usually get either pointer mix or bluetick coonhound mix when people are guessing her breeds...



I see A LOT of blue tick in her! Since she is from down south it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Although he appears to look pretty much purebred Australian Kelpie, he's a mutt.

He is between 40-50lbs IDK, I haven't weighed him since his 3rd puppy booster at the vets office, umm when he was about 5 months old and he was around 33 lbs then. I don't own a scale.. well I do, but its broken and i'm too lazy to drive down the street to walmart for a new battery LOL! Actually, I just dont like having a scale in the house.. causes me too much grief about my own weight.

Anyways, he is 1/2 Australian Kelpie, 1/4 Border Collie, and 1/4 Australian Shepherd. Dad was PB Kelpe, Mom was the 1/2 collie 1/2 aussie.

Character? Umm.. he's really friggin smart and athletic, obedient, extremely protective of his own territory, but timid and hesitant around other people/dogs outside of his territory, until he gets familiar with them. He is a BIG suck, and lap dog. He's a big smoocher, cuddler, whatever.. he loves attention, any kind of attention he can get, whether play or affection. He isn't demanding though, if you aren't willing to play or cuddle, he has no problems entertaining himself, he finds things to do.. thankfully he's learned that destroying things is not constructive, he will chase flies in the yard for hours on end, or chew on some bones or just go to sleep at our feet. He's excellent off-leash, recall is good. Generally just a very well behaved dog for only 1 year old. Did I mention he likes to exercise??? Everything.. from swimming, playing soccer, fetching a ball/frisbee, going on his treadmill, rollerblading, hiking, jogging (my running partner) etc.. he thinks these are all his 'jobs', and takes them very seriously and passionately lol.


----------



## Jmcooke (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi! Im new here and this is my first post! My husband and I just adopted our 8 month old puppy from a shelter! His name is Rambo! They have him listed as being a Rottweiler/Shepherd mix. I think his face and body are the wrong shape to be mixed with a Shepherd. Do you think that maybe he could be a Rottweiler/ Doberman mix or maybe a Doberman/ lab mix? We love Rambo very much! We are just curious what to expect from him behaviorally based on his breeds! Thanks for any help and advice you can give us!


----------



## mrssherman15 (Jul 9, 2012)

We adopted Max, and he is said to be a German Shepherd and Boxer mix. I definitely see both breeds in him. I think he has boxer ears and paws, and boxer personality (and drool! Haha) but he screams GS for sure in his face and coloring.


----------



## Mina'sMom (Jan 11, 2010)

Shylo - ACDX


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton is our mutt boy. He's a dachshund mix, according to the shelter. We think Dachshund X Terrier of some sort (fox? rat? JRT?). He's got the longer body and shorter legs of a doxie, but he's much thicker than a dachshund, with a fatter snout and chubby legs and big feet. He also has a longer short coat than a smooth doxie. Personality wise, he's very smart, very biddable, but kind of thick headed about things. He loves to dig. Most common guess of strangers... Dachshund + GSD. Hmm... no. He is almost 7 months old and about 16 lbs. 

This was his adoption pic at the shelter:









And these were his sisters... We had wanted the dapple but she was terrified. Hammie was a real charmer! (The third was psychotic)
















And this is Hamilton now!


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

Jasper is a chow/lab mix. He's about 85 lbs and almost 4 years old. He has the long hair, purple tongue, and facial look of a chow and floppy ears, coat texture, almost colored eyes (that I've seen on quite a few black labs) and body style of a lab.










Dixie is an Australian Shepherd/German Shepherd/chow mix. She's about 50-55 lbs and almost 2 years old. She has the coat and body style of an Aussie; the color (she's got the black saddle) and ears of a GSD, and the straight back legs of a chow.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are my two: 

Odin: we thought a springer spaniel as a pup, now we think Papillion + ?? about 28lbs now. 4 years old. 
























The last pic was when he was about 1.5 years old. 

And this is Sophie. Prevailing thought from many here is Shiba Inu + Sheltie. About 1.5-2 years old and 35lbs. 
























This was her 'litter mate' (male+2 females in the stray pack that were wandering about in Hillsboro, Ohio) listed as a lab mix by the rescue agency.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Husky / Border Collie


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Jake, my Labramutt


















Photo courtesty of Creative Indulgence

Max, GSD/Lab RIP










Mick, GSD mix RIP










Two Bits, a true Heinz 57 RIP


----------



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is Vada. She is now 2 years old and weighs 22 lbs. She is an unknown mix. The humane society listed her as a terrier mix. The new most popular guess of the public is a whippet mix.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda the Wonder Mutt! We think she's part Border Collie but she could be mutts all the way down.

Serious thinkin'









Diving in after Mr. Ant at the lake on Sunday


----------



## Book obsessor #1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well my dog is an awkward breed. He is a dachshund/pit bull mix haha


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

This is Riley our Lab/Bernese mix.



And this is Max our recently departed Chihuahua/Doxie mix.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Toby- he was a "Lab mix" but my latest guess is Border collie/spaniel/lab, maybe pointer and some sort of sighthound? He's pretty muttly. 

Baby toby: right after we got him.









Hattie- Pretty sure she's Jack Russell x Aussie. When she had a litter at the shelter before we got her, apparently some of the puppies had naturally docked tails. Hers *feels* like a natural bobtail but for all we know it could've been docked when she was a puppy.


----------



## nwahs116 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Doc* was recently rescued from the humane society here on Oahu in Hawaii. His tag said that he was a terrier mix. We have a full blood German shorthaired pointer and they get along great. They are very energetic. If anyone could help try to identify his breed. He is 1 year and 1 month old, and weights apprx 40 pounds. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wire Hair Terrier and maybe some Schnauzer/Cairn? Not sure ... but he is absolutely adorable! He has a brindle coat like my Eddee. Only Eddee is a Schnauzer mix.  Has he had a hair cut or is his hair just short?


----------



## kelly.leo (Aug 4, 2012)

Leo (right) is a 6 Month old mix. He is 62 pounds. I'm not sure exactly what he is. The rescue said Mastiff/Lab/Boxer. One of his siblings got DNA tested and it came back as Boxer/Dalmatian. I don't put too much into the DNA test but who knows. I happen to think he has some Am. Bulldog in him. He's currently the love of my life.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

I adopted Maya from a rescue in Chicago, Ill last month. She is a Blue Heeler Mix, I am thinking JR or RT, but not sure. There is definitely some terrier in there and she has high prey drive, but super smart! At 1.5 years she weighs 22lbs and is about 19" at the hips (I just had to measure her this week for a smaller cage). Here is her Petfinder listing: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23840783 although it is not very accurate in terms of her issues (dog aggression, pretty severe SA, excessive barking, etc)


----------



## nabbyg116 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is Roxy. I adopted her from the local humane society. She's a 1 year old, 72lb ball of sweetness. She stands about 24" tall at the shoulder. Not 100% sure what her mix is, my best guess is Rottie and GSD, maybe some lab. She is incredibly sweet, very friendly with people she knows, relatively aloof of strangers, LOVES my kids, plays with my cat, loves to play fetch and is very laid back. Definitely a big goober.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Duke was a stray that showed up at our house 7 years ago and decided to stay. He's around 70 lbs when he's at a good weight, he's a little heavier right now. Don't know what all is in him but my best guess is german shepherd/lab mix. I think there is something else in there too but I'm not sure what.. sometimes I think malamute. He's very lab like in temperament. Loves everybody he meets and you can't keep him out of water. His coat is definitely GSD and he sheds like one too!


----------

